# Neon Tetra Disease



## Fourstreeman (Apr 23, 2010)

Has anyone had any success in treating Neon Tetra Disease (NTD)? My cardinals and now rummy nose have recently started dying at 2-3 per day - irratic behavior, not swimming with the shoal, bleached out colour (esp. around dorsal fin), lumps then death.

I am removing any dead as possible. It would be near impossible to catch the remaining group (about 30-40 of each) within a heavily planted 210 gallon tank without destroying the entire tank. I am hoping that my dennisoni barbs (in the same tank) are not susceptible; experience from other members would be greatly appreciated.

I have never had a problem with cardinals or rummies before... if this is NTD it moves fast.

Thanks in advance. 

Mike


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if your Cardinals are dying off..... it is highly unlikely to be due to NTD. Cardinals are immune to NTD to my knowledge. Pictures, water parameters and such might be more helpful. What you describe does sound like NTD, but as I said , I am pretty sure the cardinals are immune to that disease for whatever reasons. If it is indeed NTD , the Barbs will be fine. To my knowledge only Tetra's get it. I could be wrong...I'm by far an expert


----------



## Fourstreeman (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm not sure if it is NTD - my best guess based upon the symptoms the fish are presenting. The water quality is great, I dose CO2 and EI fertilization (neptune controller), weekly 50% water changes, adjust GH (equilibrium) and check water quality parameters regularly. No anomilies.


----------



## Fourstreeman (Apr 23, 2010)

Diztrbd1

Thanks for the insight. If any other members have experiences I would love to hear and learn more...

Mike


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Last I checked, cardinal tetras were immune to NTD. Also, NTD doesn't happen so quickly; it usually occurs over several weeks to months. Note that there is also a disease known as False NTD, which exhibits similar symptoms, and does affect cardinal tetras. I'm guessing it is some kind of bacterial infection, but highly unlikely to be true NTD. A couple pictures would help. In the mean time, do a water change (30-40%) and add a small dose of melafix if you want.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with Ray about the false NTD. Here is some info about it:
FishProfiles.com - False Neon Tetra Disease (fNTD)
Neon Tetra Disease; Sporozoan Fish Infection


----------



## Fourstreeman (Apr 23, 2010)

If it is fND then it should respond to antibiotics - I'll dose with erythromycin tonight and look to pick up some Melafix tomorrow... I appreciate all your help.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It could be an internal parasite. I had similar thing happening to a batch, the lump will grow. I popped one out and it looks like some sort of larva. As soon as I see one like that, it got netted out and sent to the ocean - sorry.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting....that sounds like what my rams had Gordon, except they got it weeks apart from each other. Did it look like this:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/weird-lump-my-gbr-14542/


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Looks like it be it not on the same spot. I am almost 100% sure it is some sort of parasite. It just not worth saving a tetra of cardinal to risk any spread of disease. So I chase the infected one down as soon as I see one. I think I might have flushed 4 then it settled. Sounds cruel but small sacrifice for a bunch of 40 to 50 tetras.


----------



## Fourstreeman (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey John

Yes, it looks similar to your rams, found mostly on the top of the cardinals, around the dorsal fin... I'll put some metro in the tank tomorrow - Do you think prazipro would be worthwhile?

I'm fishing out any sick looking ones - I have no problem sacrificing a few to save the masses...If they even resemble a little on the sick side they go into the composter...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the only difference with the rams was it showed up on 2 of them in the same spot. The only other place I seen it was on a cheek. Never by the dorsal fin and I don't think they lost their color . I don't know much about meds. Nothing I added helped, 3 out of 5 died from it. I still have one female from that batch and shes doing fine since then. Never found out what it was


----------

